# Interrupted Labor =(



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

I had a heavily pregnant doe in the shed, which is not temperature controlled. The temps are going to run quite high today so I thought to move her inside where it would be cooler for her. I realized while carrying her bin inside that she had 4 pinkies under her and was in the middle of giving birth. 
I put her inside and drew the curtains in that room making it as dark as possible, as quickly as I could. I just checked on her and two hours later, she has not had any more and seems to be taking a nap outside the nest.

I'm worried now for both the doe and the remaining unborn babies. Should I be?


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

did you see a pup 'popping' out of her at the time? if not she might just have had a small litter, and was done when you found her.


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

No, nothing popping out of her...but she is definitely still very pregnant, I can still see babies moving and bulging out here and there on her sides..


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

It's hard to know what to do - usually it's best to leave the mother to follow her instincts and biology. Generally babies are born within a couple of hours but I've had mothers in labour for up to 4 hours, and the outcome has been fine. However, I've not come across them resting outside the nest before the babies are all out. Usually she stays with them to clean them and start the first feed.

So, I would probably gently steer her into the nest again, if possible without startling her. The born babies need to be kept warm. Also, if she's in the nest again, this might trigger her biologically and instinctively to continue the process of caring for the born babies and popping out the remaining ones. But, other people may recommend to leave her be.


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

She seems to have returned to the nest on her own thankfully...the four have prominent milk bands and are nice and clean. She has still not had any more babies though....which has me quite troubled at this point..


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

You need to leave her completely alone for up to a day or check her just once a day. I've had does who are interrupted and later give birth to the rest of the babies, dead, even a day or two later. The moms are usually fine but they are much better off if they are not disturbed during this time.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

sadly there's not a lot you can do but leave her too it and hope.

if the mother doesn't pass them she will die sadly. Do you have any other litters you can foster the pups too if needed?


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

I am starting to wonder if I did interrupt her, or if perhaps she has been having difficulty all along. It was 10:30 am when I went out to bring her in so it seems a bit strange that she would be in labor at such a time.

I do have a potential foster ready, although I have never had need to foster anything before so whether she will accept them or not I don't really know.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Runaway Mousery said:


> I am starting to wonder if I did interrupt her, or if perhaps she has been having difficulty all along. It was 10:30 am when I went out to bring her in so it seems a bit strange that she would be in labor at such a time.
> 
> I do have a potential foster ready, although I have never had need to foster anything before so whether she will accept them or not I don't really know.


I doubt if it was your fault at all, sometimes they just have problem labours.

just rub the kits (bubs) in the bedding of the mice they are going to be fostered to, pop them in the nest and leave them too it, iv'e done it before with kits with an age gap and the mother couldn't care less and kept on lactating till the younger mouse was weaned.


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks morning-star - if it comes down to it and I end up losing her I will transfer the babies over.

I've been leaving her be all day in a quiet darkened room, I just check in on her real quick and her condition hasn't changed any. She doesn't seem to be in extreme distress...but then, at least an 8 hour break in between babies that I am certain of, can't mean good things.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I've heard of cases, rare but possible, when a mother gives birth to some babies, then a day later there are more born. If she's not in distress, that's a good thing. The other thing is that, as already has been suggested, some mothers just have difficult births.

You may consider popping a small dish with bread soaked in milk into her enclosure, close to the nest. She may appreciate the nutritious hydration, but may not be up to eating. Apart from that, leaving her to it is the best thing.

I hope she's ok. Fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Just before going to sleep last night around 1 am I checked on her and she had delivered her remaining babies. She must have been so exhausted she didn't clean them or detach the placentas, as she was flat out sleeping on the opposite side of her tank. Luckily they they seemed like they had been born relatively recently and I was able to intervene and clean each one up and get them warmed. Incredibly she gave birth to 12 on top of the already existing 4, among the new ones, including 1 dead that was considerably larger than the rest and somewhat malformed I think, that must have been the cause of the trouble. I gave mom some scrambled eggs, and called it a night.

She looks much better today, very well rested and hasn't left her nest for a moment. The babies look healthy and no worse for the wear. =)

I had figured the remainder of the litter was certainly lost and likely the dam too! I am extremely happy with the outcome.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I am so relieved for you, and pleased!  That's wonderful that you managed to clean and warm the bubs while she recovered. Poor mother mouse would have been exhausted. I agree that it seems likely that the large stillborn baby may have been causing the problems.

All in all, an amazing effort from you and the mother mousie!  A great outcome.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

What great news! All the best with the new litter!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

thats fab news ... glad the mamma is doing well ... just waiting to see pics now


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm relieved it turned out well!


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes guys!

Everyone is continuing to do very well. I'll have photos up in a few days - mom is enjoying a well deserved rest for the time being =)


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

glad she's ok, poor thing!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

waiting for pics still


----------

